# 2001 Dodge ram 1500 with BLOWN 5.9L V8.Need know if year engine is interchange.



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well you not gonna to believe I finally broke out Ford world.

Well deal were too good to pass for me.

It have knock and overheat. 120K miles. 

I am concerned about interchange from different year 5.9L V8 would it swap no issues or need get match one?


----------



## b&b landscapes (Nov 7, 2010)

any year engine will work..... you may have to swap a couple of simple parts off but nothing major


i have a 99 5.9 with a 96 5.9 in it and had to swap couple of little things.....


watch the output shaft i think because i think the output shaft is diff for auto and manual.... as mine has massive play because my 99 is stick and the 96 motor was an auto and i have to pull motor after season over to figure out why i have play in the drivetrain which seems to be in tranny or the output shafts are different


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank

Sound like similar to Ford engines in year range.

Would 2500 5.9L fit? It came from AT&T truck. Year could be 1994-2001 it 2 gen body. 


What about OBD1 and OBD2 engine? Swap all sensors on engine to make work?


----------



## b&b landscapes (Nov 7, 2010)

a 2500 truck engine should be the same aside from MAYBE a couple of smal things...
i would recommend to stay away from OBD1 engine for 1 i would think it would have too many miles and worn out anyways on top of the fact that you may or may not change out ALOT of components...


My best advice is to find one close to your year and pull old one out and set them side by side and change anything off the new motor that is different than your old just to be safe.. should only be maybe a different thermostat housing or alt bracket if anything nothing major..... If I remember they didnt change anything on mine at all

good luck and keep me and others updated on how this turns out for ya


do you know whats wrong with engine? make sure overheating and knocking is affiliated or if it overheated to begin with and the knocking came from engine overheating. i say this because these trucks are known for the heater cores and maybe worth having someone look at it because you may be able to salvage that motor just the same as buying another with unknown problems.... just be careful where you get the motor from, best bet is from a wreck and not one in the junkyard for other reasons, and try and hear it run before you buy, that way you at least know for 100% sure there is no engine noise in the motor you are buying


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I haven't bought yet. But owner supposed to be home next week so we look at it.


What about 1996 to 2001 are same or there little different?

Are they very tight to work or plenty to reach? Could I pull engine out hood area without major remove area?

Would engine from Van fit? I see alot van for real cheap. 


One thing I want ask is auto transmission in ram 1500 reliable or it tick on time that ready give up? 


I will call junkyard for quote on engine to see if it worth fix this truck.


----------



## b&b landscapes (Nov 7, 2010)

private message sent


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Any Magnum 5.9 will work- 94+


----------

